# (tropische) Seerosen im Aquarium!?



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor allem die Aquarianer unter euch kennen ja sicher einige wenige See- und Teichrosenarten die man auch submers im Aquarium halten kann. Bekannt sind ja vor allem Nuphar japonica (grün/rot) und der Tigerlotus (grün/rot), Nymphaea __ lotus. In den letzten Jahren sind dann noch die Nymphaea minuta aus Madagaskar und "Nymphaea micranhta "Gefleckt" dazugekommen. Ob die letztere wirklich N. micrantha ist sei mal dahin gestellt.
Es gibt dann zwar noch einige Mittel- und Südamerikanische nachtblühende Seerosen die man submers halten kann aber die sind ja kaum zu bekommen.

So, da ja nun die Seerosen im Teich schon lange ruhen, kommt man auf die ein oder andere Idee. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt ob es nicht möglich sei andere __ tropische Seerosen auch auf diese submerse Weise im Aquarium zu pflegen. Vor allem Arten und Sorten der Untergattung Brachyceras und __ Lotos.

Da es bei diesen beiden Untergattungen Arten gibt die viele Unterwasserblätter bilden ist das bei den Sorten vielleicht auch so. Gerade Sorten mit stark gefleckten Blättern (wie 'Foxfire', '__ Star of Siam' oder 'Blue Aster') oder sehr dunklen Blättern ('Red Flare' oder 'Ultra Violett') wäre interessant, sofern diese dazu neigen viele Unterwasserblätter zu bilden!

Klar, diese Sorten sind im Vergleich zu einem normalen Tigerlotus sehr teuer. Aber bei der Vermehrung entstehen ja mitunter etliche Knollen womit man es ja mal probieren könnte.

Hat das schon mal jemand probiert und Erfahrungen damit?


Ich eröffne so ein Thema mal hier im Hobby-Gartenteichforum, da ich der Meinung bin das sich hier viel mehr Leute aufhalten die mit Seerosen Erfahrungen haben als in irgendeinem Aquaristik-Forum!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Dez. 2014)

Hi Mirko,

Nymphaea __ lotus ist die einzigste womit ich längere Erfahrungen hab. (daneben hat ich auch mal ein paar Nymphaea stellata, doch die nur ein knappes Jahr dann gingen sie ein) Die "Red Flare" von Sunshine Seeds hatte ich im Frühjahr zwar ausgesät, doch das wenige was da keimte entpuppte sich dann als ne Eichhornia Art und wohl ne Blyxa
Dauerhaft ist Nymphaea lotus ja auch nicht submers kultivierbar - die anderen wahrscheinlich auch net -  nach erscheinen von Schwimmblätter stirbt das komplette submerse Laub ab. Wenn dann laufend das Schwimmlaub gekappt wird schwächt das nach und nach die Pflanzen . das submerse Laub ist ja nur ein Notbehelf und reicht scheinbar nicht aus um ordentlich Nährstoffe zu produzieren die eine Vermehrung möglich machen. Neue Nebenknollen gabs bei mir, wie auch Blüten und Samen, nur bei großen schwimmlaubtragenden Exemplaren (die mein komplettes 500l Becken in Beschlag nahmen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

ja, einen Tigerlotus hatte ich auch mal Schwimmblätter treiben lassen. Hatte gehofft das er so blüht. Er hat auch regelmäßig Blüten angesetzt, die dann aber immer wieder abgestorben sind. Weiß bis heute nicht warum. Am Licht lags glaube ich nicht, da ich den damals mit 2 x 125 W HQL-Lampen 14 Std. beleuchtet habe.
Hab das Teil dann rausgeschmissen. Nicht weil es mich gestört hat das die Schwimmblätter alles abgedunkelt haben, sondern weil die Ancistrus damals auf den Geschmack gekommen sind und jedes neue Blatt skelettiert haben! 

Das mit der dauerhaften submersen Haltung werde ich sehen. Bei meinen beiden Nuphar japonica (grün und rot) scheint es kein Problem zu sein. Aber bei Nuphar ist es ja noch ein bisschen was anderes. Da gibt's ja auch Populationen die dauerhaft submers wachsen. Das Rhizom ist zwar nur 1/4 so dick wie sonst aber wenigstens verzweigt es sich.

Ich habe vor kurzem zwei N. minuta bekommen. Mal sehen wie die sich auf Dauer machen. Komischerweise ist eine von den beiden komplett rot und die andere grün mit rötlichen Blattunterseiten. Eine N. micrantha "Gefleckt" bekomme ich hoffentlich auch noch demnächst.


----------



## mickeymuc (15. Dez. 2014)

Hi Mirko,

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal eine Nymphaea unter dem Namen "Blue Beauty" gekauft, ich glaube das war damals bei einer der beiden Oldehoff-Gärtnereien. Diese Pflanze war im Aquarium sehr schön und zivilisiert, hat kleinere Blätter gemacht und unter HQL-Leuchten auch schön lila geblüht. Viele Unterwasserblätter hatte sie aber nicht. Anstatt Deckscheibe hatte ich mir einen 15 cm hohen umlaufenden Glasrahmen geklebt, auf dem die eigentlichen Deckscheiben lagen - so war genug Platz für höhere Schwimmpflanzen und die Blüten der Seerosen.
Leider habe ich das Aquarium vor langer Zeit aufgelöst, und auch die Seerose ist lange dahin.
Berichte mal wie es Dir ergeht - nachdem heute sogar die HQI-Strahler recht günstig zu haben sind hast du ja viel bessere Möglichkeiten als ich damals!

Liebe Grüße,

Michael

p.s. echt, gibts eine rotblättrige Nuphar japonica? Die würde ich ja zu gerne mal im Freien versuchen. Gibts die im Handel oder hast Du ne Bezugsquelle? Danke!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Michael,

also meine Aquarien betreibe ich zur Zeit mit Leuchtstoffröhren. 2 x 125 W HQL über 12 oder 14 Std. kann ich mir nicht mehr leisten. Hmm, und HQI? Ich tendiere da eher zu LED. Aber mit den Röhren läufts ganz gut.

Die rote Nuphar habe ich letztes Jahr bei Seerosen-Epple bestellt. Eigentlich als Teichpflanze. Hab sie aber einfach ins AQ gepflanzt. Die Unterwasserblätter sind im AQ leider nicht so "rot" wie draußen und die Stiele viel länger, sehen aber trotzdem gut aus.
Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich auch schon mal eine draußen aber die hatte nur Unterwasserblätter getrieben und über den Winter leider eingegangen.

http://www.seerosen-epple.de/shop/details.php?id=31&kategorie=7&main_kat=1&start=0&nr=


----------



## mickeymuc (15. Dez. 2014)

Oh, danke für die schnelle Info! Das ist ja quasi hier ums Eck - da fahr ich im Mai mal vorbei. 
Was die Seerosen angeht so glaube ich nicht dass sie unter Leuchtstoffröhren Blüten entwickeln können - denke die brauchen stärkere Beleuchtung, entweder elektrisch oder durch einfallendes Sonnenlicht. 
Ich hatte über dem 200 l Aquarium zwei 80W-HQL. Ich denke zwei 35 W-HQI würden es auch tun. Ob LED schon so weit ist kann ich nicht sagen, auf jeden Fall würde dies viel teurer in der Anschaffung.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Dez. 2014)

Naja, blühen sollen sie ja nicht unbedingt. Dafür habe ich ja im Sommer draußen meine Teiche und Kübel. Mir gehts ja eigentlich und die Unterwasserformen.


----------



## Limnos (16. Dez. 2014)

Ich hatte mal eine violett blühende Seerose, die aus dem Bach stammte, der aus dem Warmwassersee in Heviz/Ungarn herausfließt. Es war eine Sorte/Art, die an der Blattbasis Jungpflanzen bildet. Sie kam im Aquarium unter Leuchtstoffröhren zum Blühen. Leider versengte die Röhre die Blüte. Die Pflanze wurde dann eine Beute der Krebse im Aquarium. Aber ein paar Bilder habe ich noch davon


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Die Pflanze wurde dann eine Beute der Krebse im Aquarium.


Ein guter Grund für dich noch mal nach Ungarn zu fahren........bringst du mir eine mit ?


----------



## mickeymuc (17. Dez. 2014)

Wow, Limnos, die ist ja toll! Also..war toll . 
Vielleicht wäre Ungarn ja doch mal ein Reiseziel...


----------



## niri (8. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Mirko,

ich habe mehrere __ tropische Seerosen im Aquarium gehalten,  Nymphaea minuta wuchs sehr gut, hatte schönes rötliches Unterwasserlaub, war relativ kompakt und blühte gut unter Wasser, schien ziemlich anspruchslos, was Lichtstärke betrifft, ist aber nach ca. 2 Jahren leider eingegangen. Als ich meine Daubenyana in einem kleinenm Aquarium überwinterte, bildete sie auch Unterwasserlaub. Kasselmann in "__ Aquarienpflanzen" schreibt, dass diese Seerose sich gut als AQ-Pflanze eignet. In diesem Winter sind bei mir "Panama Pacific" und "Islamorada" zur Überwinterung in einem 84 L AQ. "Panama Pacific" als Jungpflanze hat eindeutig ebenfalls schöne weiche und hübsch gefleckte Unterwasseblätter gebildet.

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Ina,

das ist dann immer die Frage woran es gelegen hat, das sie eingegangen ist. Ob Seerosen nun vielleicht doch nicht dauerhaft submers lebensfähig sind!?

Ich hatte mir im November zwei N. minuta besorgt. Komisch ist das eine von Anfang an sehr rotes Laub hat und die andere sehr grün ist. Die grüne hat nach dem Einsetzen auch gleich Schwimmblätter getrieben (die ich auch gelassen habe), die rote bis heute noch nicht. Da scheint es auch verschiedene Farbformen zu geben.

Hier mal zwei Bilder der roten.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Feb. 2015)

So, heute hat die N. minuta deren Schwimmblätter ich wachsen gelassen habe geblüht! Die bisher rein submerse Pflanze aus dem vorherigen Post hat auch schon eine Blüte angesetzt. Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob die unter Wasser blüht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Feb. 2015)

Und hier am 2. Tag.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2015)

Hi Mirko,

wie groß ist denn das Blütchen? N. tetragona mäßig oder größer

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Frank,

etwas größer ist sie schon, ca. 4 - 5 cm.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. März 2015)

So, die 3 Blüten die bis jetzt emers geblüht haben setzen auch alle Samen an, sind also selbstfertil. Gestern beim Wasserwechsel habe ich die älteste Samenkapsel mal begutachtet und dachte mir, lässt sie noch eine Weile reifen, da sie sich noch sehr fest anfühlte. Heute morgen sah ich dann das sie über Nacht "geplatzt" ist und jetzt schwimmen im ganzen AQ verteilt die Samen. Na mal sehen ob da welche aufgehen und durchkommen. Die anderen Pflanzen beschatten den Boden doch ganz schön stark.

Die Blüte der submersen Pflanze, die auch unter Wasser geblüht hat, hat keine Samen angesetzt. Obwohl die das ja auch tun sollen.


----------



## Albert S (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
@ Mirko
Als Aquaristik Freak kann ich auch etwas zu dem Thema Beitragen.
Tiger __ Lotus kommt bei offenen Becken nicht zum Bühen.
Bei geschlossenen Becken mit extra hoher abdeckung (selbstgebaut) blüht er sehr gut,
unter der Abdeckung hat er die nödige Wärme,
flache Abdeckungen fungzionieren nicht da die Blätter und Blüten verbrennen.

@Limnos
@Tottoabs
@mickeymuc
Bei der erwähnten Seerose von @Limnos handelt es sich um die
Link gelöscht! Eigenwerbung.*http://gartenteich-koi-seerosen-lot...-ganna-walska-hell-violet-tropisch-t9.html#p9*
hatte sie vom Schmitt aus Ungarn,
http://www.victoriaregia.hu/de/tavirozsaReszletes.php?oldalszam=5&termek=56&termekNev=Nymphaea Madame Ganna Walska
(die Bilder auf seinem Link sind leider nicht sehr gut)
leider kommt er die letzten Jahre nicht mehr nach Deutschland,
mir ist sie leider eingegangen,
weil meine Söhne im Herbst zu Spät gekömmen sind um sie in die Wohnung zu stellen,
den Frost hat sie nicht überlebt.
Die Seerose hat über Winter bis in den Januar hineinn geblüt in der Wohnung,
hatte ein Heizstab im Kübel,
aber keine Beleuchtung,
in dem Zimmer in dem sie immer über Winter stand,
ist ein 4 m Fenster das hat ihr ausgereicht.
PS: Falls jemand nach Ungarn kommt ich wünsche mir nichts sehnlicher als von der nochmals ein Stück Rhizom.
@Limnos in welchem Ort waren die Teiche aus der du sie hattest?

Zurzeit Pflege ich leider nur eine Tropische Seerose undwzar die
Link gelöscht! Eigenwerbung.
auf dem Link sind leider nur Alte Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Apr. 2015)

Albert S schrieb:


> @Limnos in welchem Ort waren die Teiche aus der du sie hattest?


Bach welcher aus dem Warmwassersee in Heviz/Ungarn abging schreibt Limnos.....vielleicht kannst du da mal eine Kur bekommen......soll doch ein Heilsee sein.

Müsste der Bach sein 

https://www.google.de/maps/@46.7856...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sSrC3NWBs6fdK6gE5SkMDAw!2e0


----------



## Albert S (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Tatto
Danke für den Hinweis habs überlesen.
Eine Kur in Ungarn wehre mal was anderes.


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen und frohe Ostern an alle! 

@Albert S 
Du suchst die Seerose Madame Ganna Walska? Muss die unbedingt aus Ungarn stammen?  
Ich wüsste einen deutschen Anbieter, der sie im Mai versenden könnte. 
Schau doch mal bei Nymphaion.de unter den tropischen Seerosen oder gib im Suchfeld direkt den Namen ein.


----------



## Albert S (5. Apr. 2015)

Hallo @Annett
Nein sie muss nicht aus Ungarn sein,
ich weis auch das einige Händler in den letzen Jahre hier in Deutschland anbieten,
nur hier kosted sie wesendlich mehr als beim Schmitt,
werde nach Ostern nochmal mit ihm verhandeln,
vieleicht stellt er mir eine Sendung zusammen,
so das sich die Versandkosten von Ungarn lohnen,
er hat ja noch meherere sachen die mich interesieren,
auch ausgefallene Aquariumpflanzen.

PS: ein schönes Osterfest an euch alle.


----------

